# New Bangle



## Spa City Woodworks

The wife requested another bangle so I ordered a couple more blanks from Eric. This is a Banksia Pod that I stabilized and cast with Alumilite.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Damn thats beautiful ! Nice casting and great turning !
Scott


----------



## myingling

Very Nice ,,,Thats cool lookin casting


----------



## barry richardson

Very cool! Seems like the possibilities are endless....


----------



## DKMD

Too cool! Looks like snakeskin in places... Only better!


----------



## DomInick

That's an awesome looking bangle there. Great choice of wood.


----------



## BangleGuy

Holy smokes man! That is awesome. My wife says she wants one! 

Great job!
Eric


----------



## Spa City Woodworks

If anyone's interested in trading, I have some extras from this casting. They are 3.5" sq. The bottom right blank is already pre-dimensioned for the 1/2" bangle.

The other two are 7/8" thick. 

[attachment=12900]


----------



## BangleGuy

Oh yeah! Count me in! What are you looking for?


----------



## Spa City Woodworks

BangleGuy said:


> Oh yeah! Count me in! What are you looking for?



Looks like my wife has "volunteered" me to make more of these for Christmas gifts so I'll be needing more bangle blanks if that works for you. Whatever you think would be a fair exchange.


----------



## BangleGuy

PM sent. Thx


----------



## Spa City Woodworks

Eric has claimed these. Let's all pester him to make sure and post pics after he's had a chance to turn them.


----------



## wombat

Looks great. It looks like you cast the whole nut, then cut the pieces. If so, was it under pressure?


----------



## NYWoodturner

If Eric doesn't take them all I would be interested too.
Scott


----------



## Spa City Woodworks

Correct. I stabilized it first before casting then cured it under pressure.


wombat said:


> Looks great. It looks like you cast the whole nut, then cut the pieces. If so, was it under pressure?


----------



## Spa City Woodworks

Hey Scott, 
Eric has already claimed these. I'll be casting more in a few days getting ready for a show. I'll try and cast some more of the Bankia as well and will post on WF when I do for a potential trade.



NYWoodturner said:


> If Eric doesn't take them all I would be interested too.
> Scott


----------

